
Ask HN: Which supplements do you take? - stealthmodeclan
Most of us are programmers or business geek. Some hardly get anytime to have a diet packed in all nutrients. So what are you doing?
======
0xBA5ED
MealSquares. Zero prep, solid, not filled with soy, has everything except
omega-3s. If you don't care about "meal time as an experience", it's the most
time-efficient thing I've found.

------
TomMarius
Soylent (or its local alternative called MANA)

------
cimmanom
Buying prepared meals packed with nutrients.

